# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > خدمات شیرپوینت برای برنامه های آفیس (MOSS) >  ایجاد فرم و اتصال به اکسل

## sadeghkhafan

با سلام

من یک فرم تحت وب دارم که 2 فیلد عدد میگیره ، بعد این اعداد رو به 2 سلول در اکسل که تعریف شده است منتقل میکند و با فرمولی که در سلول C تعریف شده است محاسبه و عدد خروجی در سلول C ثبت می شود . سپس عدد به فرم در بخش C نمایش داده می شود و ثبت می گردد.
یعنی در اصل دیتابیس فایل اکسل می شود .

این مورد با کمک ماکرو و ویژوال بیسیک قابل اجرا در خود اکسل هست . منتها راهی هست که بتوان از طریق یک فرم وب اجرایی شود ؟

بصورت واضح تر تصویری که در پیوست قرار داده شده توضیح داده ام.

ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## markazeahan

شما با dll  میتونید این کارو انجام بدین

قیمت میلگرد

----------

